# Hilfe! 24-Stunden-Rennen



## lieblingsschaf (4. Januar 2013)

N'abend!

Ich habe mich anscheinend motiviert durch meinen nicht wirklich heilen wollenden Bänderriß zu einer größenwahnsinnigen Tat verleihen lassen: Einzelstarterin in einem 24-Stunden-Rennen! 

Wie zur Hölle überlebt man sowas????

LG
Das Schaf


----------



## Sickgirl (4. Januar 2013)

Wieviel fährst du denn sonst so? Auch lange Sachen? Nightrideerfahrungen?

Mir selber machen solche Sachen nichts aus. Ich fahre im Sommer gerne 400 km Ausfahrten. Da bin ich mit Pausen im Schnitt so 26 h unterwegs. Allerdings muß ich zu geben, das ich unter extremen Schlafstörungen leide und nur mit einem Medikament schlafen kann. Wenn ich solche 24 h machen will, lass ich einfach das Schlafmittel weg. 

Du mußt halt mal ausprobieren, wie du mit so Schlafentzug klar kommst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lieblingsschaf (4. Januar 2013)

Touren >100km mach ich durchaus und Nachtradeln ist mir auch nicht neu. Schlafentzug kenn ich nur arbeitstechnisch und wenn ich muß, dann geht das auch. Es gibt aber bestimmt Tipps und Tricks für die Vorbereitung.


----------



## Sickgirl (4. Januar 2013)

Ich selber bin ja immer sehr viel gefahren und habe früher sehr viele lange Radreisen unternommen. Ich war da immer 4-5 Wochen unterwegs und bin jeden Tag zwischen 100 und 150 km gefahren.

So lange Sachen fahre ich erst seit letztem Jahr, aber meiner Meinung nach ist das, vorausgesetzt man hat eine gewisse Fitness, reine Kopfsache.


----------



## mtbbee (4. Januar 2013)

@lieblingsschaf,
Ich würde mich gar nicht weiter besonders vorbereiten, wenn Du eh schon viel fährst. Es ist Tagesformabhängig und wie schon erwähnt Kopfsache. 
Wer sagt den auch, dass Du 24h durchfahren musst. Plane doch einfach 6h fahren, 6h Pause, 6 Stunden fahren, 2h Pause, 2h fahren oder wie es Dir eben liegt. Denke, Du willst bestimmt nicht erste werden. Einfach vor Dich hinradeln und die Stimmung genießen.




Sickgirl schrieb:


> Mir selber machen solche Sachen nichts aus. Ich fahre im Sommer gerne 400 km Ausfahrten. Da bin ich mit Pausen im Schnitt so 26 h unterwegs. Allerdings muß ich zu geben, das ich unter extremen Schlafstörungen leide und nur mit einem Medikament schlafen kann. Wenn ich solche 24 h machen will, lass ich einfach das Schlafmittel weg.




  @Sickgirl,
Deine Leistung in allen Ehren, aber normal sind dauerhafte Schlafstörungen nicht. Und dann noch die Medikamente ... Geht gar nicht so was. Kann ich in gewisser Weise nachvollziehen ... Hatte ich beim Lauftraining vor X Jahren ..... Laufen, laufen laufen .... Für mich gabs nichts anderes .... Inzwischen habe ich mich gut in Griff und kann traumhaft bis zu 10 Stunden am Kissen horchen. Sport ist nur noch eine gute Ergänzung um vom Büroalltag auszuspannen und sich halbwegs fit zu halten und gesund alt zu werden.


----------



## Sickgirl (5. Januar 2013)

Meine Schlafstoerungen kommenn leider von einem anderen Medikament, das ich nehmen muss. Das ist halt so das andere Medis, die ich schon genommen habe noch viel groessere und fuer mich inakzeptable Nebenwirkungen hatten. Die Positive Wirkung ueberwiegt.


----------



## maddda (5. Januar 2013)

> Wer sagt den auch, dass Du 24h durchfahren musst. Plane doch einfach 6h fahren, 6h Pause, 6 Stunden fahren, 2h Pause, 2h fahren oder wie es Dir eben liegt. Denke, Du willst bestimmt nicht erste werden. Einfach vor Dich hinradeln und die Stimmung genießen.



Bei soviel Pause macht das keinen Sinn. Da fährste dann ja nur das halbe Rennen
Der Schlüssel zum durchfahren ist so wenig Pause zu machen wie möglich. Meine längste Pause bei Rad am Ring  waren ca. 12-13 min. Sonst kommste nicht mehr aufs Rad

 @lieblingsschaf du kannst dir ja mal meinen Rennbericht von Rad am Ring durchlesen...steht in meiner Signatur
Wenn du Fragen wegen Ernährung, Taktik usw hast kannste mich ruhig anschreiben, helfe immer gerne


----------



## lieblingsschaf (5. Januar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Meine längste Pause bei Rad am Ring  waren ca. 12-13 min. Sonst kommste nicht mehr aufs Rad



Wow! Heißt das, Du ernährst Dich nur von Riegeln oder bist Du der Inhalierbär?

Wegen Taktik etc. werd ich mich in jedem Fall noch gerne an Dich wenden aber erst mal Bericht lesen.

LG
Das Schaf


----------



## maddda (5. Januar 2013)

Nein bei Riegeln würdeste spätestens nach 12 Stunden Magenprobleme bekommen...Zum essen sollteste schon absteigen....

Ich hatte einen festgelegten Pausenplan, mein Team hat dann alles vorbereitet und dann stand schon alles bereit, wenn ich kamDas is das A und O du musst jemanden haben, der dir bis auf das fahren alles abnimmtAm besten 2-3 Leute die sich dann abwechseln, damit die auch Spaß an der Sache haben und auch mal schlafen können

Pause gemacht hab ich alle 6 Stunden...so ca wie gesagt 12-13 minuten. Zwischendurch hab ich einmal kurz nach ca 20 Stunden nen Kaffee getrunken. Trotzdem bin ich nur auf ne Nettofahrzeit von 22:03 gekommen. Der Rest ist für Lichtwechsel, klo usw draufgegangenÜber 24h läppert sich das


----------



## lieblingsschaf (5. Januar 2013)

Das mit dem Team wird wohl eher nichts. Da wird sich niemand finden lassen, der das mitmacht. Aber es gibt ja auch die "normale" Verpflegung. Mir reicht auch die goldenen Ananas.


----------



## Niko_E (5. Januar 2013)

Also ich war schon bei ein paar 24h Rennen dabei, bisher nur als Betreuerin, aber da habe ich so einiges mitbekommen, was vielleicht hilfreich sein könnte..
Finde eine Hose, mit der du lange sitzen kannst und wenn du die Hose wechseln möchtest/ musst (wg. Sand in der Hose oder so...), dann hab am besten noch mal die gleiche dabei...
Und vielleicht findest du ja ein nettes Team, das rundum Betreuung in der Wechselzone hat, bei denen kannst du dann vielleicht eine Kiste mit deinen Sachen hinstellen.
Wenn du noch mehr fragen hast, kannst du dich gern melden!
Bei welchem Rennen willst du denn starten??
Liebe Grüße
Niko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (5. Januar 2013)

Ohne Team wird schwierig, denn du musst auch an ein paar andere Sachen denken...
Du wirst auf keinen Fall mehr in der Lage sein nach dem Rennen Auto zu fahren, dass musste dir iwe organisieren


----------



## lieblingsschaf (5. Januar 2013)

Abholservice ist kein Thema.

Ich hab nur wirklich keine Ahnung, was man unbedingt brauchen kann und nicht über die normale Verpflegung bekommt.


----------



## maddda (5. Januar 2013)

Wenn du abgeholt werden kannst is schonmal gut. Versuch aber jemanden zu finden der dich versorgt, sonst wirds echt schwierig. Auch wegen psychologischer unterstützung


Das is ne Wissenschafft für sich.

Am besten im Training ausprobieren, weil jeder anders Reagiert.

Aber es gibt ein paar sachen die jeder beachten sollte:

-Finger weg von Vitaminpreparaten (Pillen oder sonstwas), da kann man schnell in einen Mangel an Spurenelementen fahren, die noch niht entdeckt sind. Ausserdem is bis jetzt immer noch net sicher, ob diese präparate überhaupt ankommen. Einfach genügend Obst essen

-Nicht zu ZUckerreich Essen (Sodbrennen):kotz:

-Vernünfitges stilles Mineralwasser als Getränkegrundlage (mit viel Magnesium). 
Gerolsteiner Naturell Still hat soweit ich es verglichen hab die besten Werte...
Das dann mischen mit Saft, Powerpar und ab und zu mal pur in die flasche. Die Sorten dann wechseln und die Dosierungen vorher ausprobieren

-Am besten keine Riegel oder Gels

-Zum essen sind Haferflocken mit Fettarmer Milch ganz gut

-Je länger es dauert, desto leichter verdaulich solllten die Sachen sein

Vieles kann man auch hier nachlesen:
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Herausforderung-Race-Across-America-Zeitfahren/dp/3981404858/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1357413946&sr=8-1"]Herausforderung Race Across America: 4800 km Zeitfahren von Küste zu Küste: Amazon.de: Michael Nehls, Sarah Nehls: Bücher[/ame]

Viele grüße
Philipp


----------



## _Trailsnail_ (6. Januar 2013)

Hey,
ich würd mich auch gern mal kurz einschalten.
Ich bin zwar noch nie 24 Stunden in einem Kreis gefahren, aber mache Multisportevents, die auch gern bis 24 Stunden gehen können.
Für eine Vorbereitung ist ein normales Training wichtig - besonders, dass man sich bei Stirnlampenlicht wohl fühlt - tust du ja.

Essen: Jeder aber wirklich jeder isst anders. Ich packe mir beispielsweise für diesen Rennen kleine Ziploc Tüten, die ich dann mitnehme (weil ich ja nich im Kreis fahre) - aber darin sind dann X - Kalorien und auch mal was zusätzliches, wie Magnesium. Ich würd es im Training mal probieren, was dein Magen gut behält.

Nachts kann die Müdigkeit kommen - da wäre eine Eselsbrücke nicht schlecht. Ich überleg mir dann vorher oftmals ne Strategie und bis jetzt hat es geklappt. Hört sich schräg an, aber es hat mir geholfen, genau zu wissen, was mir jetzt gut tun könnt und das auch zu tun.

Grundsätzlich find ich deine Idee super und bin fest überzeugt, dass enorm viel mentale Sache ist. Ich würd keinesfalls zu schnell und zu viel anfahren und mir anfangs ebenso Pausen gönnen - hinten raus wird es bestimmt mal zäh.


----------



## lieblingsschaf (7. Januar 2013)

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten!

Ich will da, wie gesagt keine Wissenschaft draus machen. Wenn ich durchfahren kann: cool, wenn ich es nicht kann, dann schlaf ich halt mal zwischendrin.

Die Tour am WE mit 6,5 Std. auf dem Rad war hintern- und beintechnisch kein Thema, allerdings fand der Nacken das nicht mehr unbedingt so witzig. 
Gibt es da irgendwelche Lockerungsübungen, die ich auch während dem Fahren machen kann?


----------



## 3cinos (7. Januar 2013)

lieblingsschaf,

schau mal im www unter bernhard-steinberger. Der macht 24h und mehr mit dem Rennrad. Das ist ein netter Kerl, den Du auch direkt ansprechen kannst ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (8. Januar 2013)

was das Essen betrifft: 
da war mal so eine Bikeverrückte in Nordbayern auf Besuch, die hielt ihren Körper mit Assmilation am laufen 


Auf jeden Fall viel Spass bei den Vorbereitungen


----------



## lieblingsschaf (9. Januar 2013)

franzam schrieb:


> was das Essen betrifft:
> da war mal so eine Bikeverrückte in Nordbayern auf Besuch, die hielt ihren Körper mit Assmilation am laufen



Nee, Photosynthese!
Mensch, nie hörst Du mir zu!


----------



## franzam (9. Januar 2013)

lieblingsschaf schrieb:


> Mensch, nie hörst Du mir zu!



Hab ich mir bei Frauen so angewöhnt
-da lebt man etwas entspannter 

Welches Rennen willst Du eigentl. mitfahren?
Wenns Sulzbach-Rosenberg ist, komm ich zum anfeuern


----------



## Jule (8. Februar 2013)

Hallo Frau Schaf,
Ich find's cool, dass du das machst! 
Ist das dein erstes 24h-Rennen?



lieblingsschaf schrieb:


> Die Tour am WE mit 6,5 Std. auf dem Rad war hintern- und beintechnisch kein Thema, allerdings fand der Nacken das nicht mehr unbedingt so witzig.
> Gibt es da irgendwelche Lockerungsübungen, die ich auch während dem Fahren machen kann?


Hab' schon oft gesehen, dass sich Leute ein Ersatzrad mitnehmen (falls das erlaubt ist). Nicht nur um ein Rad bei größeren Pannen zu haben, sondern auch, um mal in 'ner etwas anderen Sitzposition weiterfahren zu können.

Ansonsten wurde das Wichtigste schon gesagt.
Ein persönlicher Betreuer wär schon von Vorteil. Jemand der dir dein Wunschessen an die Strecke bringt und dich motiviert.

Ich bin bisher nur ein paar Mal im 2er-Team gefahren, dass kann man wahrscheinlich nur wenig mit Solofahrern vergleichen. Meine Beine waren dabei immer TOP, nur mein Magen-Darm-Trakt und später auch mein Kreislauf machen mir immer wieder zu schaffen. Auch bei "normalem Essen" (keine Riegel oder Gels) bekomme ich Probleme, die bei dem ewigen Stop-And-Go (Rennen-Essen-Ruhen-Rennen-Essen-Ruhen usw.) halt auftreten. Kurz vor Renn-Ende ist das Dixi mein Freund  und Appetitlosigkleit macht sich breit. Bisher habe ich auch noch nicht rausgefunden, wie man das "trainieren" kann.

Aber das Tolle am Solo-Fahrer ist ja, dass man sich alles selber einteilen kann. Man hat keine Verpflichtungen einem Teamkollegen gegenüber und kann so 'ne Sache auch locker angehen. 

Ich drück dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen und wünsch dir viel Spaß dabei!!
Aber Vorsicht: 24h Rennen machen süchtig!

Ich hab' dieses Jahr im Sommer ein priv. 24 Std-Rennen. Auch als "Solofahrer" und mit Betreuer an meiner Seite: Dann kommt unser Nachwuchs zur Welt. Hoffentlich wird's nur ein 12h-Rennen.....*uff*

LG, Jule


----------



## VeloWoman (9. Februar 2013)

franzam schrieb:


> Hab ich mir bei Frauen so angewöhnt
> -da lebt man etwas entspannter
> 
> Welches Rennen willst Du eigentl. mitfahren?
> Wenns Sulzbach-Rosenberg ist, komm ich zum anfeuern


 
Siehste..wollte ich auch gerade fragen.

Beim Heavy bin ich auch am Start (aber in nem Frauenteam) und Sulzbach zum fotografieren und anfeuern  bzw gerne auch helfen.


----------



## lieblingsschaf (13. Februar 2013)

Moin Jule!

Ja, das ist mein erstes 24h-Rennen und ich hab da höllisch Respekt vor!
Das mit dem Rad hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt. Mal sehen, ob das geht.
Es tut sich auch eine Betreuung für mich auf. Unser Lokalforum will ein 4er oder 8er Team stellen und mich mitbetuddeln. 

Zu Deinem Projekt muß ich ja sagen:  supercool! 
Ich halt Euch die Daumen für 6-8 Std.!

Grüßle!
Ute


----------



## Jule (15. Februar 2013)

lieblingsschaf schrieb:


> Zu Deinem Projekt muß ich ja sagen:  supercool!
> Ich halt Euch die Daumen für 6-8 Std.!


Danke!

Ich wär auch echt supergerne mal Betreuer und hätte mich auch schon längst angeboten, aber die immer dicker werdende Kugel vor mir erinnert mich daran, dass ich diesen Sommer was anderes vorhabe. 

Ich gehe auf wie ein Hefeteilchen...

Alles Gute für deinen Fuß!!
LG
Jule


----------



## lieblingsschaf (28. Juni 2013)

Die Spannung steigt. Morgen geht's los!
Irgendwie weiß ich immer noch nicht so richtig, auf was ich mich da eingelassen habe. Naja, die Frauenwertung hab ich in jedem Fall schon mal gewonnen.


----------



## maddda (28. Juni 2013)

Jetzt heißt es ruhig bleiben! Versuch ordentlich zu schlafen und Denk an was anderes die Aufregung legt sich, wenn du die erst runde rum hast...

Mach im rennen wirklich Piano. In der ersten runde war ich kurzzeitig letzter
Abgerechnet wird eh von 12 bis 6 Uhr morgens


----------



## lieblingsschaf (28. Juni 2013)

Erschreckenderweise bin ich bisher nicht nervös. Kommt bestimmt noch.
Mein LEbensabschnittsgefährte ersten Grades versucht mich immer noch davon zu überzeugen, daß ich schlafen muß... Ich denke, mein Körper verrät mir das schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (28. Juni 2013)

Versuch die Nacht von heute auf morgen normal zu schlafen. Evtl etwas länger
Im Rennen darfst du dich auf keinen fall hinlegen, dann isses im Prinzip gelaufen...


----------



## lieblingsschaf (1. Juli 2013)

Guten Morgen!

Das Renne ist überstanden. Es geht tatsächlich! 24 wach und nebenher radeln.
Als einzige Frau die als Einzelfahrerin am Start war, habe ich in meiner Klasse natürlich gewonnen, bin aber in der Geseamtwertung auf Platz 5 oder 6! Die Wertung ist noch nicht online und gestern war mir das sowas von Wurscht!
Insgesamt habe ich 307,4 km und 8120 hm in 58 Runden zurückgelegt. Mein modernes Antiquariat (13-14 Jahre alter Specialized Stump Jumper Fully mit 65 mm) hat sich super geschlagen! Außer einer gelängten Kette und einem Schlauch habe ich kein Material auf dem Gewissen.
Ich fand die Strecke hart. Es ging die 140 hm der Runde an einem Stück hoch und wieder runter. Der Downhill war sehr anstrengend. Fast die gesamten hm gingen über einen kurvigen feuchten Wurzeltrail. Erholung sieht eindeutig anders aus.
Nach dem Start lief es pausentechnisch sehr gut. Mein Rhythmus war so 3,5-4 Stunden fahren, Brötchen anreichen lassen, kurz dehnen und dann weiter. Nachts konnt ich das nicht aufrechterhalten. Da mußte ich ganz klar zusammenkürzen. 3 Runden fahren, dann Pause. Die Nacht war hart. Richtig hart!
Mir kam es eindeutig zugute, daß in der Nacht weniger Fahrer auf der Strecke waren. So konnte ich mich nur mit mir selbst beschäftigen. Meine Betreuer (die weltbesten wohlgemerkt!) haben sich abgewechselt und bei 5°C an der Strecke ausgeharrt, um mich in meinen Pausen zu bespaßen. Mit Sonnenaufgang wurde es etwas besser, aber kräftetechnisch war eine Verlängerung der Fahrzeiten nicht mehr drin. Essen ging eigentlich auch nicht mehr. Die Vorstellung etwas zu kauen war mir echt zuwieder. Und nen Brei schlucken wäre noch ekliger gewesen. Meine Ernährung bestand dann aus Powerbar-Riegeln (die kann ich mir schön in die "Backentasche" stecken und so nach und nach schlucken) und Cola. Das ging.
Was ich toll fand, war das Verhalten der schnellen Fahrer auf dem Trail in der Nacht. Da ging es tatsächlich mit Rücksichtnahme, ohne Brüllen und mit Danke und Bitte zu überholen. Allerdings war das nach Sonnenaufgang auch schon wieder vorbei. Da konnte man froh sein, wenn einer angekündigt hat, wo er vorbeifährt...
Abschließend kann ich sagen: Für mich war es eine tolle Grenzerfahrung. Die letzten 4-5 Stunden hätte ich eindeutig keine bessere Leistung hinlegen können. Ich habe auch darauf verzichtet, die letzte Runde noch zu fahren. Es hat einfach gereicht!
Ob ich es noch mal machen würde... Ich glaube eher nicht.
Ich möchte auf jeden Fall auch nochmal meine Betreuer erwähen. Sie haben mich bespaßt, gefüttert, mein Bike gepflegt. Dafür bekamen sie einen Wohnwagen und einen gut gefüllten Kühlschrank. Sie saßen am Streckenrand und hatten Spaß!

LG
Das Schaf


----------



## maddda (1. Juli 2013)

Super!!! Top Leistung kann ich nur sagen!!!!!!


----------



## Chrige (1. Juli 2013)

Ich kann mir das gar nicht vorstellen. Bin gestern einen Marathon gefahren und noch ziemlich kaputt davon. Das war aber ein Bruchteil von deinen Kilometern und Höhenmetern.
Und deine Leistung, obwohl das Trainingswetter dieses Jahr sehr suboptimal war. 
Ich wünsche dir eine gute Erholung!


----------



## lieblingsschaf (1. Juli 2013)

Beim Training habe ich mich gequält und war viele Stunden im Spinningraum.
Momentan regeneriere ich gefühlt im Minutentakt und revidiere meine Aussage bezüglich Wiederholung: ich kann mir doch tatsächlich vorstellen, das nochmal zu machen.


----------



## Owaya (1. Juli 2013)




----------



## Jule (3. Juli 2013)

Suuuper, ich bin begeistert! Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dieser klasse Leistung, Ute! 

Und bzgl. Wiederholung........ich hab' doch gesagt, das macht süchtig.

Lieben Gruß von der Jule, die kurz vor'm Platzen ist (in 3 Wochen ist der kleine Mountainbiker hoffentlich geschlüpft)


----------



## maddda (3. Juli 2013)

Ich bin bis jetzt 7 24 Stunden bzw 12h Rennen gefahren....mal alleine, mal im 4er mal im 8erter. Nach dem ersten war ich mir auch nicht sicher ob ich das wieder mache.

Bei allen anderen wusste ich dann: DU kommst eh wieder, es macht einfach süchtig


----------

